# UNREAL...Has Anyone Heard of Anything like This??



## tomhartmanmusic (Oct 1, 2020)

Today I upgraded to Mac Catalina. I'm in Cubase 10.5.20

I turned on the click (music starts at BAR TWO) and hear the music starting EARLY, despite SEEING the music start on BAR TWO.

In this shot, where you see the cursor is were I'm hearing music...









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





I left Cubase, went over to Pro Tools, same thing. So it is a system wide problem....

I reinstalled the supposedly compatible UAD drivers, same result. 

Both Cubase and PT are supposed to be Catalina compatible. Have never seen anything like this.

Anyone with any ideas?

Thanks much
Tom


----------



## TGV (Oct 1, 2020)

That's odd. I'm a Logic user, and still on 10.14, so I can't be of much further help, but something I can imagine is that the application or driver has the wrong idea about the buffer size. Set it to something large-ish, say 2048, and try again. Otherwise, the people at Steinberg should know what's up.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm on 10.15 and haven't seen this. I don't use Cubase or PT, and don't have a UAD interface however. But from the way you describe it it sounds like part of the issue may be related to UAD, if not possibly a UAD issue altogether. That seems severely out of sync for a 2048 buffer issue.

Macos has gone through phases of quirky audio bugs in the post-T2 chip era.... I've had actual 'systemwide' audio issues before. The behavior I had showed up everywhere. If it were system wide you should see similar behavior in Apple Music, Quicktime, browser audio etc...

What happens when you use something built into the OS, or browser audio? A good test for a system-wide issue should be checking to see if online video and audio are in sync, or even video in Quicktime.


----------

